# DNA Genetics Seeds Sour Kosher



## rebel (Jan 11, 2014)

DNA Genetics Seeds Sour Kosher, anyone tried it ?
i got started. wandering ??


----------



## homebrew420 (Jan 11, 2014)

I grow both parents. They are both amazing herb. Yields are good for the high quality.
that's all I got. Great luck though


----------



## rebel (Jan 11, 2014)

Homebrew, have u smoked it yet, smoke report ?


----------



## homebrew420 (Jan 12, 2014)

The parents, yes. They are both real good.
kosher is sweet mouth coating of. No fuel. High is nice not overwhelming and take a minute to really build.
sour og was great lovely sour and og with no fuel. High was strong and flavor lingered well after the smoke.
sound like a winner. We are making kosher hybrids with a number of different males. Tangerines Kush male, reeks of tangerines rind, Tahoe of male, Fire bx male, and mazar-i-sharif males. The sour was lost sadly.we use headband instead. Close to each other in flavor. 

Peace


----------

